# a pair of german stunners--a big read PICS NOW FIXED,PLEASE HAVE LOOK



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

A little background
18 months ago i detailed my mates` other` car,`his baby`
well Kev now wants his latest car doing
now it was going to be done after a trip around europe and after it had been on the ring
but he wanted it doing before so on with the tale

did this motor over two full days,but im very happy with the outcome and more importantly so was Kev

so grab a cuppa and some hobnobs as there are quite a few pics and a little video at the end
couldnt decide which to include and which to leave out but here goes

DAY 1 ::::::::::::::::: THE START

The car was presoaked with AB citrus wash
then stated on the wheels,originally they were going to be left on the car as Kev wanted them refurbed,But as it turns out they will be ok as they are,after all they are off around Europe then around the Nurbergring

so the wheels were removed from the car and givien a wash with tardis,very cherry and megs degreaser,after they were all cleaned up they were sealed with Migliore wheel seal
the arches were cleaned and sealed with megs all purpose dressing

new valves caps and centre caps were fitted at this stage

the car was then snowfaomed with VP snowfoam
and given a two bucket wash with AB luxury suds using a wash pad
rinsed off and then left wet
clayed with AB fine clay and AS Reglaze cut at 10:1 as a lube
this pulled quite a bit of dirt off
the exhausts were polished up and the door shuts etc hand polished with AS Tango
so here ended the first day

PICTURES FROM THE FIRST DAY








































































































































DAY TWO::::::::OLISHING AND FINISHING

Well today saw the polishing procedure
used gtechniq system today,must say very impressed with their products
polished up using only P1 and hex logic polshing pad(white)
managed to get a good deal of correction and scratch removal with this combo

then applied a layer of C2 sealant again,very easy to use,will see how it stands up afetr its hoilday into Europe

windows polished with AG fast glass
tyres dressed with Migliore bella lustra
left Kev,with the remainder of C2 ,so he can make a qd spray up

onto the finished pics























































NOTE THE POSITION OF THE SMALL SCRATCH NEAR THE VERY EDGE


























































































































































STILL WITH ME::::::WELL DONE::::::::NEARLY THE END

IT WAS AT THIS POINT THAT HER SISTER CAME OUT TO PLAY::::ENJOY

I MUST SAY
IT WAS ABOUT 18 MONTH AGO I DID THIS AND KEV HAS DONE AN OUTSTANDING JOB ,MAINTAINING HER,SWIRLS HAVE BEEN KEPT TO AN ABSOLUTE MINIMUM
SO WELL DONE KEV:::: I TAUGHT YOU WELL MY SON:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## terraknorr (Feb 14, 2011)

Very nice job there mate:thumb:, love the Z4.:driver:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Z4 looks mint, great transformation:thumb: Interesting to see someone using the Migliore wheel sealant, very underated product!


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

very nice job, both look fantastic


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Great job :thumb:


----------



## vegasbaby (Feb 26, 2011)

what a transformation on the Z4. Looks the biz!:thumb:


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Good job mate, well done. I did a Z4 M Sport and it was a pig of a job, the paint was so hard, it took forever. Didnt help that it looked like he had been using a brillo pad to polish it.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

HornetSting said:


> Good job mate, well done. I did a Z4 M Sport and it was a pig of a job, the paint was so hard, it took forever. Didnt help that it looked like he had been using a brillo pad to polish it.


I was a bit lucky
whoever had owned this car before(z4) had taken very good care of it
only a few light swirls


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great pair of german birds...
Great job.
How did you find the P1?
Did you get the good deal of dusting that been mentioned from time to time?:thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

james_death said:


> Great pair of german birds...
> Great job.
> How did you find the P1?
> Did you get the good deal of dusting that been mentioned from time to time?:thumb:


yes it did dust up a little
after all the polishing,i rinsed it down again

nice product,will have to try on some softer/harder paints,but nice to work with


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

steve from wath said:


> yes it did dust up a little
> after all the polishing,i rinsed it down again
> 
> nice product,will have to try on some softer/harder paints,but nice to work with


Good to hear as they say one polish just different pads.:thumb:


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

Great Effort, I'd love the red interior in my Z4


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

You do like your hair dresser cars dont you !!!  :thumb:


----------



## Gizmo68 (Mar 27, 2008)

Very nice work, I have always had a soft spot for the Z4 :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

declanswan said:


> You do like your hair dresser cars dont you !!!  :thumb:


the ladies seem to appreciate my approach :wave:


----------



## drew 007 (Nov 12, 2008)

Fantastic work there buddy, they both look minty fresh. :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice work


----------



## W23 AJH (Oct 19, 2010)

Very smart, nice and subtle the wheels on the z3 (Y)


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Very nice, love the colour & that red interior:doublesho


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Dwayne said:


> Very nice, love the colour & that red interior:doublesho


i must admit that the z4 is my fave the sterling grey and red just seem to suit each other perfectly


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Z4 turned out lovely! The colour looks darker/deeper.
Never seen a Z3 wearing that style of rim but they do look sharp.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

UBRWGN said:


> Z4 turned out lovely! The colour looks darker/deeper.
> Never seen a Z3 wearing that style of rim but they do look sharp.


z4 is wearing its new coat of gtechnic c2 sealant
its gives a lovely glassy type of finish
i actually poured some water on a panel,when i had applied it and the water just sheets straight off,im very impressed with it

the rims on the z3 are actually graphite on the inner edges of spokes and do look rather tasty


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Great Job Steve
I luuuuuuuurve the Z's
hmmmmmmm z4 or z3 which is best
only one way to find out.........



HAVE BOTH


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Tabbs said:


> Great Job Steve
> I luuuuuuuurve the Z's
> hmmmmmmm z4 or z3 which is best
> only one way to find out.........
> ...


yes not a bad choice to have

mmmmm which one i play with today

choices....choices................choices

lifes tough spmetimes......


----------

